# Sterile Water vs Bac Water



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

When mixing peps is there any tangible difference between using either?

For instance will a peptide last longer using BAC water over Sterile water?

How long does a peptide stay effective for when mixed with Sterile water?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Its not the peptide you need to worry about its the sterile water , its designed to be used straight away and not left in the fridge etc it has no preservatives.

Bac water has added 0.9 B/A added and is the preservative so you can store it and use it repetitively


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Its not the peptide you need to worry about its the sterile water , its designed to be used straight away and not left in the fridge etc it has no preservatives.
> 
> Bac water has added 0.9 B/A added and is the preservative so you can store it and use it repetitively


How long typically does sterile water last?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

F2004 said:


> How long typically does sterile water last?


about 3 days I think if you mix with a peptide, whereas 30 days with bac water.


----------



## F2004 (Apr 11, 2013)

SSJay said:


> about 3 days I think if you mix with a peptide, whereas 30 days with bac water.


Dam, last cycle I only was able to get my hands on sterile water rather than bac, used it up after 3 weeks (the peptide) but guessing it would of degraded after a week of being mixed!!!!


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

F2004 said:


> Dam, last cycle I only was able to get my hands on sterile water rather than bac, used it up after 3 weeks (the peptide) but guessing it would of degraded after a week of being mixed!!!!


I think so mate, but don't take it as gospel, what I do know is it is FAR shorter then bac water. I did the same thing once by mistake with a 2mg bottle of IPAM so I just boom dosed 500mcg 4x in 2 days lol


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

If sterile is all you can get then draw your doses into barrels and freeze them until you need to use them.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

sterile water is made to be used right away (it says 'single use only' on most amps ) , its not supposed to be stored full stop as it has no antibacterial qualities at all and how long it stays sterile is a gamble.

sterile water is pretty much just boiled water with no particulates


----------

